# Fitness Trackers



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Anyone wear a fitness tracker - Fitbit, Garmin, Jawbone, etc.?  I am thinking of getting one but there are so many one begins to feel overwhelmed about choosing what to get.  Probably the ones you wear on your wrist are more accurate but some of them are huge and clunky looking especially if they track your heart rate.  There are ones that clip on to your clothing. There are others that look and work like a watch.  Then there are the smart watches that are all rather pricey considering they will probably be obsolete in a couple of years.  Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought a Garmin Vivoactive in July. I had a blood clot in my leg that went to my lungs, and so getting up from my desk more frequently now is important. I bike, jog, and swim, so I really like that in addition to fitness/activity tracking (counting steps, reminding you to move), it has GPS to track runs and rides, and somehow it also counts & times laps in the pool (inside, no GPS). It does not have a heart rate detector, but no watch that I was considering had both the swimming features and the built in heart rate monitor. I did end up buying a separate heart rate monitor that syncs with the watch via bluetooth, to occasionally see what my heart rate is doing in certain exercises. 

It is bulkier than something like a fit bit, but smaller than some GPS watches. I do like that it has multiple alarms I can set, and I love that the alarm vibrates so it will wake me even if I have earplugs in. 

Note that a lot of smart watches only work with all their features if your smart phone is with you and paired to the watch. For instance, the Apple watch doesn't have it's own GPS - you need to have your phone with you and synced to the watch. I don't really have a smart phone so I wanted something that can do (most of) its features on its own.

Basically, you have to decide what features you want:
counting steps (and I like that the Vivoactive will adjust the next day's goal based on whether I met my goal today)
reminding you to move
ability to track runs & bike rides with GPS
vibrating alarms (multiple alarms)
indoor swim lap counting (and waterproof)
heart rate monitor (which I decided I didn't need built-in)
ability to sync activities and step counting with the computer via wifi or bluetooth, or whether you have to plug it in


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2015)

Few weeks ago I bought BodyMedia FIT and I love it....it's prety accurate and I can track my progress which is the most important for me


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I wear a FitBit One clipped to the inside center of my bra during the day and to the waistband of my underwear at night. I like how it uses the low energy Bluetooth connection on my phone (Samsung Galaxy S5) to update the FitBit app so I rarely need look at the display on the FitBit itself. My phone also has a built-in activity tracker but I am not always wearing my phone. I use the GPS on my phone with the MapMyRun app. I like not having to wear anything extra on my wrist. Since I do not see the display, I know that my activity increases are due to a more active lifestyle and not primarily from prompting from my tracker. I am also a member of the KBoards FitBit group. See http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150415.msg2181211.html#msg2181211.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm also a member of the KB Fitbit group. For toe-dipping, I recommend the Fitbit Zip. Accurate tracking of steps and distance for about $50. Plus the battery lasts for months so you aren't continually having to charge it. If you really get into it, you can upgrade to something more elaborate later.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I use a heart rate monitor that straps around my chest that couples to a bike/walking app on my phone. It works pretty well.


Mike


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love my Fitbit One. It gives me all the information all need to know, is easy to clip on to the inside of my pocket or bra, and has survived a tumble through the washing machine.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a Fitbit One as well. It clips on to my bra and is fine until I want to know how many steps I've done... People have occasionally come upon me with my head down my jumper trying to see the number...


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I really enjoyed by Jawbone Up for both months that it worked. Sadly whenever the battery got low it started malfunctioning and then stopped working all together. So I highly recommend getting a Fitbit.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I had a family member show me how the fitbit worked, and I'm seriously considering getting one. Like others have said how it works with the phone is great. Can't remember everything because it was so much information, but it tracked the water intake and more. When I make the time I'm going to shop around for one.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The FitBit itself does not track water intake. That is one of the abilities, along with manual food, blood pressure, and entered exercise tracking of the FitBit app and online account. The FitBit account will also link with other tracking apps/account. I have my FitBit account linked to my LoseIt account. I use FitBit for activity and LoseIt for food and water and they both synch with each other.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I got a Jawbone UP a while ago and like it pretty well. I read a review that said it's a pretty good choice if you don't need the display of the FitBit. It counts my steps and tracks my sleep and workouts. It also can be set to let you have a power nap and wake you up by vibrating, but I haven't used that feature.

Features I'm starting to wish I had were heartrate and distance tracking, so I might upgrade sometime. Maybe I'll ask for a new device for Christmas.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Annalog said:


> The FitBit itself does not track water intake. That is one of the abilities, along with manual food, blood pressure, and entered exercise tracking of the FitBit app and online account. The FitBit account will also link with other tracking apps/account. I have my FitBit account linked to my LoseIt account. I use FitBit for activity and LoseIt for food and water and they both synch with each other.


Thanks for the clarification there. Yes, now I remember there was something on her phone she was using to show me.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

DH and I both purchased Up24 bands in 2014.  The app was great at communicating with the device, but the hardware was lacking - not missing a display or anything like that - just not made very well.  Both of us ended up with replacements prior to the end of the warranty period because the button stopped working.  You could try to press it, but it wouldn't move.  Jawbone's help people were very nice and got back to us quickly when we had questions.  After a little over a year, the bands just fell apart.  The button fell out of the end of the band.  There is not much you can do about that.
I pondered a replacement, but the new models were getting too fancy (not to mention pricey) so I went back to a FitBit.  I have a Charge HR because it's purple   I turned the HR feature off for day-to-day use.  I like the display.  I like the band.  Where FitBit has totally lost it is in the app.  I have a Nexus 5 Android phone - when it was purchased, it was Google's flagship phone.  I get OS updates pretty quickly once they come out.  The FitBit app will not communicate reliably with my Nexus running Lollipop.  They even have a blanket statement on their supported devices list that Lollipop devices may have problems communicating.  I'm sorry, but you should really go back and fix your programming so it will talk properly to my up-to-date phone.  I never had this kind of problem with my UP.  I have to restart my phone daily to get the app to see the band.  It's enough to make me seriously consider switching brands yet again when this one bites the dust.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Andra, when I read your post, my first thought was that there was something flakey about your Nexus 5, but it appears this is a frequent problem with Android phones using Lollipop. I found this on the FitBit help page about Lollipop devices:
_
You may be unable to use call and text notifications or sync your tracker._

For what it's worth, I used a Samsung phone running Lollipop until switching to iPhone about three weeks ago, and had no problems syncing and using my FitBit Zip and Charge HR, so the problem isn't universal. Not that that is much consolation to Andra! I'm glad I switched to iPhone!

If EtexLady and MsDanielle aren't using an Android phone, and believe Lollipop are just for kids after they get a shot, this won't affect them of course...


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I just use Samsung Health on my Galaxy S4 to count my steps, and make sure I'm doing over 10,000 a day. I am, on the whole.

I'm sure I'd just get too bogged down in stats if I got any more into the whole thing.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

alawston said:


> I just use Samsung Health on my Galaxy S4 to count my steps, and make sure I'm doing over 10,000 a day. I am, on the whole.
> 
> I'm sure I'd just get too bogged down in stats if I got any more into the whole thing.


A fitness tracker app on the phone, well that sounds good to me. Mainly I just need it to count my steps of course, and everything else is a plus. Didn't know some phones came with fitness apps. Don't laugh  I just upgraded upgraded this year to a smartphone, so most of this stuff is new to me. Many people look at me like I've been under a rock. I'm learning a little at a time though.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Andra, when I read your post, my first thought was that there was something flakey about your Nexus 5, but it appears this is a frequent problem with Android phones using Lollipop. I found this on the FitBit help page about Lollipop devices:
> _
> You may be unable to use call and text notifications or sync your tracker._
> 
> ...


Yes, it's not totally universal, but there are far more reports of the FitBit app doing something stupid with Lollipop than with older versions of the OS. And that's just silly. There is no reason for a major manufacturer to have that kind of problem. They keep releasing "updates" for the Android app, but somehow it doesn't get any better.

I wore a mechanical pedometer for years before I got my very first FitBit. If all you want to do is track steps, you might look in that direction also. Just get a strap to hold the blasted thing on your waistband or you may lose it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

alawston said:


> I just use Samsung Health on my Galaxy S4 to count my steps, and make sure I'm doing over 10,000 a day. I am, on the whole.
> 
> I'm sure I'd just get too bogged down in stats if I got any more into the whole thing.


I have Samsung Health on my Galaxy S5. When I have my phone on me, the steps it counts are about the same as those counted by the FitBit. I mostly use the part where my phone can track my pulse rate. Since my phone can track my pulse, I am not tempted to switch from the FitBit One to the HR.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I upgraded my Nexus 5 to Marshmallow two days ago.  I am cautiously optimistic that the FitBit app seems to be communicating better with my phone since the update.  I have not had to restart my phone to get it to connect to my tracker so far.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Andra said:


> DH and I both purchased Up24 bands in 2014. The app was great at communicating with the device, but the hardware was lacking - not missing a display or anything like that - just not made very well. Both of us ended up with replacements prior to the end of the warranty period because the button stopped working. You could try to press it, but it wouldn't move. Jawbone's help people were very nice and got back to us quickly when we had questions. After a little over a year, the bands just fell apart. The button fell out of the end of the band. There is not much you can do about that.
> I pondered a replacement, but the new models were getting too fancy (not to mention pricey) so I went back to a FitBit. I have a Charge HR because it's purple  I turned the HR feature off for day-to-day use. I like the display. I like the band. Where FitBit has totally lost it is in the app. I have a Nexus 5 Android phone - when it was purchased, it was Google's flagship phone. I get OS updates pretty quickly once they come out. The FitBit app will not communicate reliably with my Nexus running Lollipop. They even have a blanket statement on their supported devices list that Lollipop devices may have problems communicating. I'm sorry, but you should really go back and fix your programming so it will talk properly to my up-to-date phone. I never had this kind of problem with my UP. I have to restart my phone daily to get the app to see the band. It's enough to make me seriously consider switching brands yet again when this one bites the dust.


Want to know something funny? The day after I posted my UP pooped out. The button still presses in, but nothing lights up, and the troubleshooting steps on their website didn't help. Looks like I'm going to have to contact them.


----------



## Old Marble (Sep 7, 2013)

alawston said:


> I just use Samsung Health on my Galaxy S4 to count my steps, and make sure I'm doing over 10,000 a day. I am, on the whole.
> 
> I'm sure I'd just get too bogged down in stats if I got any more into the whole thing.


Same here. I think anything more specific is a waste of time. Health is what you do over a period of a month or more, not in a single day. So I like the monthly stats you get with that, and you know if one month you're being lazier than another.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For myself, I find the daily stats are a impossible to ignore reminder if I'm slacking off on a day or worse yet, a series of days. And sometimes when I'm doing exceptionally well, or I am close to breaking a milestone, they spur me to do a little bit more!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am reasonably happy with my fitbit Flex.
It keeps info about movements (steps) and also provides info about sleep patterns.
Which is all translated by the FitBit software - both on the online dashboard and on the smartphone app.
I use an HTC One (Android) and am happy with the app. which also interfaces with myfitnesspal.com.

First warning about most of the FitBit devices.....if they come with a "trickle charge" battery recharger, and state to attach to a computer's usb port, do so.  They don't like the faster charge of a third party wall charger such as you might have for your Kindle or phone.  Seems that the FitBit battery is not made to be charged that fast.
The rubber bracelet that the Flex comes with and fits into will not last very long.  The replacement ones from third parties are pretty weak too.  The FitBit replacement ones are better.

FitBit Customer Support has improved a lot over the last 3 years.  They now actually answer the phone.  And they will almost always replace a malfunctioning device - even out of warranty.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Just ordered a Fitbit Flex.  I sure hope I don't run into the problems many of you have had.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I went from a Fitbit Charge to a Misfit Shine simply because it looks nicer and has a lower profile and I'm a girl like that.  I love it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Best Buy has the Jawbone Up Move tracker on sale for twenty bucks as I post:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/jawbone-up-move-activity-tracker-black/9323112.p

I know nothing of this tracker. A couple of folks in this thread commented on their Jawbones. It is a budget option if you like it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> I went from a Fitbit Charge to a Misfit Shine simply because it looks nicer and has a lower profile and I'm a girl like that. I love it.


I just read about the Shine 2. With long battery life and the ability to be programmed for some remote functions on a phone, it is very impressive for $99! I just don't like wearing watches, or I'd be ordering one now.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Was in Costco yesterday and they had 2 Fitbit models for sale- the Flex and a higher level one.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

What is wrong with old ways of walking 3 miles and taking your weight every morning!! LOL


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> What is wrong with old ways of walking 3 miles and taking your weight every morning!! LOL


We still do that with a fitness tracker! And some of us find the automatic no-excuses tracking of what we do or don't do to be very motivational. My hats off to those who easily get the recommended exercise without these aids.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> I went from a Fitbit Charge to a Misfit Shine simply because it looks nicer and has a lower profile and I'm a girl like that. I love it.


Ooh, pretty! Any features that you miss?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I got the champagne/gold one and ordered a gold band.  My husband doesn't think it is as accurate as his Fitbit but in the end all that matters to me is that I set and meet a goal every day.  I love that it syncs with My Fitness Pal.  It does have a watch function too but it's only accurate to within 5 minutes though and kind of weird to get used to at first but I mostly look at my phone for the time.  It doesn't count floors but that's not a big deal for me.

For the price, I'm very satisfied and don't miss anything about my Fitbit Charge.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am using "Lose it" more of a weight loss app but you also track you fitness and it will connect off you iPhone Health app which automatically tracks my steps. Just re-started using it but had success with it a while back and they have made a lot of improvements since then.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

That is a great app but my problem is that my iPhone is not on me for every step I make.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

OK, people, your Village Idiot here.  I am having a devil of a time getting the clasp to work on the Flex. I can't even get it to go through the connecting rubber with it OFF my wrist, much less on it.

Enlightenment?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My hubby says if he _ever_ quits wearing his Fitbit, it will be because of that clasp. He has a time. It does get a bit better after it has been worn for a while. It's tight. Now he has to use a keeper type thing on it to keep it from coming undone and falling off.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a FB One which has served me well, but has gone thru the wash a few times. Somehow it keeps on ticking. I am considering the Flex or the Charge. I want to be able to look at my steps in real time and not have to sync with my phone or laptop. Can I read the details on the Charge  or do I need to sync with my phone? How about the Flex? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The charge has a display so you can see your steps without having to open the app on your phone.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Charge HR (and presumably the Charge) automatically displays the time when you bring your wrist up. If you push the button by the display it shows in sequence your number of steps, distance, and stairs climbed for the day. The HR throws in your heartbeat as well. As I recall, the HR was twenty bucks more, which I thought was worthwhile for the heartbeat information (truth in advertising some people have trouble with heartbeat accuracy when running, though I don't). I find the resting heartbeat info during sleep interesting, as well as being able to track heartbeat while walking and running--it doesn't elevate as much as I thought it would while walking.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Charge HR (and presumably the Charge) automatically displays the time when you bring your wrist up. If you push the button by the display it shows in sequence your number of steps, distance, and stairs climbed for the day. The HR throws in your heartbeat as well. As I recall, the HR was twenty bucks more, which I thought was worthwhile for the heartbeat information (truth in advertising some people have trouble with heartbeat accuracy when running, though I don't). I find the resting heartbeat info during sleep interesting, as well as being able to track heartbeat while walking and running--it doesn't elevate as much as I thought it would while walking.


You can also turn off the setting that automatically turns on the display if it drives you nuts  Anybody wanna guess how I know that? I also find that my battery lasts longer if I turn off the HR monitor (and I don't see the flickering green light)... And you can change the order that the different things appear in the display. You have a few choices for the date/time as well.

And to address my earlier concerns with the app being stubborn - we updated our phones to Marshmallow and the problems with syncing and finding the tracker seem to be resolved.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am no the owner of a Fitbit Charger HR. Charging as I write.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I am no the owner of a Fitbit Charger HR. Charging as I write.


I go that one too this past Sunday. I like it so far... !


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I go that one too this past Sunday. I like it so far... !


8202 steps so far today, and it is only noon!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I killed my Fitbit after the 5th run through the washing machine.
Thinking of getting one of these $15 jobs that reviews say are pretty accurate
http://www.amazon.com/Pivotal-Living-Band-Activity-Tracker/dp/B015121DP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446756205&sr=8-1&keywords=fitness+tracker


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> I killed my Fitbit after the 5th run through the washing machine.
> Thinking of getting one of these $15 jobs that reviews say are pretty accurate
> http://www.amazon.com/Pivotal-Living-Band-Activity-Tracker/dp/B015121DP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446756205&sr=8-1&keywords=fitness+tracker


Won't ask how the Fitbit on your wrist ended up in the washing machine not once, but FIVE times!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> I killed my Fitbit after the 5th run through the washing machine.
> Thinking of getting one of these $15 jobs that reviews say are pretty accurate
> http://www.amazon.com/Pivotal-Living-Band-Activity-Tracker/dp/B015121DP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446756205&sr=8-1&keywords=fitness+tracker


I thought this was pretty interesting until I just saw a video of this, and there is an annual fee for it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Fitbit One is a Deal of the Day on Amazon, selling for $75 about $25 off. Presumably this will end tonight.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.cnet.com/videos/fitbit-blaze-wants-to-be-your-fanciest-fitness-smartwatch/

New watch from Fitbit seems to be more than the existing Fitbits, but less than an Apple Watch. Gets a yawn from me, though I am just not a watch person.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.cnet.com/videos/fitbit-blaze-wants-to-be-your-fanciest-fitness-smartwatch/
> 
> New watch from Fitbit seems to be more than the existing Fitbits, but less than an Apple Watch. Gets a yawn from me, though I am just not a watch person.


I am not impressed with the Blaze because it does not have GPS. For GPS tracking (such as to track a walk, hike, run, or bike ride), it has to be synched with a smart phone that you are also carrying with you. This is also true of the Apple Watch. My Garmin Vioactive, however, has GPS and does its job without a smart phone buddy. The fitbit Surge has it's own GPS as well.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I noticed a couple of folks mentioned the Lose It app.  Wondering if you would recommend it over Fitness Pal or other similar apps?  Looks like one would have to pay for the premium level to use most of the features. I did Fitness Pal for a few months but fell off the wagon as I kept putting off entering the info plus I could not seem to get the fitbit to play nice with the app.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I have Garmin  Vivo.  I like it  better than the fitbit I had.  I had the most basic fitbit and was frustrated with it falling off my wrist and it not being waterproof.
The Garmin has a buckle clasp and doesn't need to be taken off to swim.  I also like that it alerts me when I get a text on my phone and also my heart rate.


----------

